# most vocal doves



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

what type of dove is the most vocal


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Arabian Trumpeters & Thai Laughers are both voice pigeons.


----------



## Fabio (Jan 28, 2011)

Eurasian Collared Doves can be pretty vocal too, especially if they don't have 24/7 company.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

*more types*

ringneck doves(petstore),.... zebra doves...white wing doves....spotted doves...oriental turtle doves.......oh yea 4got, the wild pigeons nestin on my dad's house 2!


----------

